# Ukrainian/Belarusian повиминають



## Kobzar

Hello, everybody! I want to translate a text from the oral tradition of the Kiev region, published by Виноградова, Людмила Николаевна, и Левкиевская, Елена Евгеньевна, 2012: _Народная демонология Полесья, _том 2, Москва, Рукописные Памятники Древней Руси, стр. 535, нр. 283. I think that the language of the text is neither standard Ukrainian nor standard Belarusian, but some dialect. The text deals with the _rusalki, _and there is a word that I have not been able to found yet in any dictionary. Here is the context:

К_а_жуть, он_ы _ход_и_ли да шк_о_ду роб_и_ли, т_ы_е рус_а_лки. Ж_ы_то повимин_а_ють, на гор_о_ди уж_э _там шо пор_о_бицця, як_а_я-то шк_о_да.

This was written down in Kopači, Černobyl' district, Kiev region, in 1985, according to my source. My problem is the word повимин_а_ють. Any help will be welcome! Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## galakha

In this context it means "to trample down". 
It's said that they (those rusalkas) were wandering around and causing mischief like trampling the rye or making a mess in the kitchen gardens.


----------



## Kobzar

galakha said:


> In this context it means "to trample down".
> It's said that they (those rusalkas) were wandering around and causing mischief like trampling the rye or making a mess in the kitchen gardens.


Thank you! Of course it makes sense.


----------



## Selyd

К_а_жуть, он_ы _ход_и_ли да шк_о_ду роб_и_ли, т_ы_е рус_а_лки. Ж_ы_то повимин_а_ють, на гор_о_ди уж_э _там шо пор_о_бицця, як_а_я-то шк_о_да.
Українською:
_Кажуть, вони ходили та шкоду робили, тії русалки. Жито повиминають, на городі вже там що ж то поробиться, яка-то шкода._
Якби просто потоптали жито - _витолочили_.
_Повиминали _- зерно з колосків (de espigos moviendo por palmas) забрали.


----------



## ahvalj

The derivation is (I'll use Russian variants as there are articles in Wiktionary for them):
мя-ть (primary verb, imperfective) → вы-мя-ть (prefixed perfective) → вы-мин-а-ть (secondary imperfective) → по-вы-мин-а-ть (additionally prefixed secondary imperfective)

like:
мере-ть → вы-мере-ть → вы-мир-а-ть → по-вы-мир-а-ть

The prefix _вы_- conveys the meaning “away, from”, _по-_ conveys the meaning “one after one”, the imperfective means a non-punctual (i. e. repeated or continuous) action.

P. S. Having woken up in the morning I thought that _повыминали_ and _повымирали_ are better treated as perfectives.

P. P. S. A few hours later. Actually, at least in Russian in this particular group of verbs (_по-_ + second prefix) the aspectual difference isn't quite regulated. _Повымять/повыминать_ is a rare word (I have never met it before), but, for example, _понабрать/понабирать _aren't aspectually distinct to me in most contexts (_понабрали туалетной бумаги ≈ понабирали туалетной бумаги_).


----------



## Kobzar

ahvalj said:


> The derivation is (I'll use Russian variants as there are articles in Wiktionary for them):
> мя-ть (primary verb, imperfective) → вы-мя-ть (prefixed perfective) → вы-мин-а-ть (secondary imperfective) → по-вы-мин-а-ть (additionally prefixed secondary imperfective)
> 
> like:
> мере-ть → вы-мере-ть → вы-мир-а-ть → по-вы-мир-а-ть
> 
> The prefix _вы_- conveys the meaning “away, from”, _по-_ conveys the meaning “one after one”, the imperfective means a non-punctual (i. e. repeated or continuous) action.
> 
> P. S. Having woken up in the morning I thought that _повыминали_ and _повымирали_ are better treated as perfectives.
> 
> P. P. S. A few hours later. Actually, at least in Russian in this particular group of verbs (_по-_ + second prefix) the aspectual difference isn't quite regulated. _Повымять/повыминать_ is a rare word (I have never met it before), but, for example, _понабрать/понабирать _aren't aspectually distinct to me in most contexts (_понабрали туалетной бумаги ≈ понабирали туалетной бумаги_).



Thank you very much! It makes sense. Please excuse my delay in answering and appreciating your response. All best regards!


----------



## Kobzar

Selyd said:


> К_а_жуть, он_ы _ход_и_ли да шк_о_ду роб_и_ли, т_ы_е рус_а_лки. Ж_ы_то повимин_а_ють, на гор_о_ди уж_э _там шо пор_о_бицця, як_а_я-то шк_о_да.
> Українською:
> _Кажуть, вони ходили та шкоду робили, тії русалки. Жито повиминають, на городі вже там що ж то поробиться, яка-то шкода._
> Якби просто потоптали жито - _витолочили_.
> _Повиминали _- зерно з колосків (de espigos moviendo por palmas) забрали.


Спасибо большое! Извините, пожалуйста, за то, как поздно отвечу и благодарю за Ваш ответ. Всего доброго!


----------



## K0c0ur

Kobzar said:


> Thank you very much! It makes sense. Please excuse my delay in answering and appreciating your response. All best regards!


it does not make any sence because - м'яти, вим'яти, пом'яти, розім'яти,  виминати, повиминати   are native ukrainian words.


----------



## ahvalj

K0c0ur said:


> it does not make any sence because - м'яти, вим'яти, пом'яти, розім'яти,  виминати, повиминати   are native ukrainian words.





ahvalj said:


> The derivation is (I'll use Russian variants as there are articles in Wiktionary for them)


----------

